# Do dogs sense things?



## hannahlouisex

I'm currently miscarrying and my dog hasn't left my side, she follows me everywhere, when I'm sat down she lays on my lap with her head on my belly. This was happening 2 weeks before I found out I had a mmc too :( and last night when I was crying in agony after taking misoprotal she was curled up on the rug shaking and crying.

Does she know?
x


----------



## littlemissc

I definately think animals are able to sense when something is not right. I have had my first miscarriage this week and my cat came and curled up with me all day next to my stomach whilst I was going through it. She didn't leave my side...was very comforting during a very sad time X


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs:

Animals are able to sense things, when I lived back at home with my parents, Mitch our Yorkshire Terrier never left my Mums side as she is terminally ill (disabled). So chances are she does know, she is comforting you through this hard time.


----------



## amytrisha

Definitely hun, cept mine was opposite. When I was pregnant my MILs dog used to sit infront of me every time I was there & wouldn't leave me alone, then after a few weeks she stopped & I lost my LO :/ 
It's crazy.. I definitely believe animals can sense things!


----------



## AmySan

I think they can too...My cat Yoda has been in my pocket since this happened....before too...but especially now...every time i cry, he has his nose in my face and sits in my lap...won't leave my side when I am crying, even at night, when it is his 'cat time'...it is very sweet


----------



## MamaTex

My animals were definitely there for me. I am so glad to have my furbabies!! When I was really sad, my boxer came by to sit at my side and looked up with me with worry. They can definitely sense things.


----------



## pinkgeek

I have a photo of me laying on our couch and my cat is draped across my stomach. She never, ever cuddles (and on the rare occasion, it would be sitting on my lap but never laying). I had no idea why she wouldn't move off of my stomach but the next morning, I got my BFP.

She had to stay with my parents for a few weeks while I was dealing with appointments during the missed miscarriage and the next time I saw her, she slept at the foot of my bed and laid on my lap. I really believe she knew and it's such a comfort.


----------



## emergRN

So sorry for your loss......
Yes! I think animals can definitely sense things! My dog was all over me right before I got my bfp... And I kept saying to her "you know, don't you?" (This was even before I knew!) 
And during this depression I've been having, she's been there as well to cuddle and to just put her head in my lap.
They are our animal helpers! I find them to be extremely connected in spirit :)


----------



## FeLynn

Yes they do!!!!


----------



## brandiw

I know that they know. I had a m/c back in May...and my dog was being different, he would NOT leave my side, and if I was sitting down, he would rest his head on me and lick my belly....he knew :cry: If I was laying down, he would lay with his head on my belly and sort of whimper...it was heartbreaking. At the same time though, he was my snuggler, and my shoulder to cry on when DH wasn't home. I am expecting again...and he knows again, I can tell. He doesn't rest his head on me, or lick...but he does not leave my side, and if anyone, and I mean anyone comes near me, he growls...like he is protecting his mom and his baby :winkwink: He is my angel....my "first" son lol. Love him to peices :)


----------



## misskittin78

when i was pregnant my dog who usually always sit on my lap would stay away i think it' s because the hormones my body produces gave me a different smell and my dog didn't like it.. as soon as I had miscarried the hormones (and the smell ) went away and now he's back sitting on my lap


----------

